# S&W .38 Special airweight CTG



## MillionDollarMike (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi I have a S&W 38 airweight ctg and was wondering if any one could tell me how much it is worth. theres a number on the butt of the handle that is 4d90244. I dont know much about it and got it from my grandpa. Was just courious if you guys could help me out.







Sorry i am not sure how to post a picture.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

For a truly current price, look for a similar gun that is selling, or has just sold, on GunBrokers.com.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

MillionDollarMike said:


> Hi I have a S&W 38 airweight ctg and was wondering if any one could tell me how much it is worth. theres a number on the butt of the handle that is 4d90244. I dont know much about it and got it from my grandpa. Was just courious if you guys could help me out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Open up a photobucket account...its free.


----------

